# Curtis DVB102UK Freeview STB and TiVo



## zapped (Jul 4, 2002)

My old Freeview set top box died, so I went to Asda and bought a Curtis DVB102UK.

When I got home, I discovered that it's not in the list of supported set top boxes. The TiVo tells me to call a phone number for further support. Will I actually get any help if I call that number or will they just tell me to get a different Freeview box?

Is there any way I can get the STB to work with TiVo or should I return it to Asda and get a different one?


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Zapped,

It is possible to get it to work but it is quite technical. You need to capture the IR codes using a Universal Remote such as a pronto & mail to someone (can't remember who off the top of my head but a search will find it). If you know someone with a Pronto great, other wise you're better off taking the box back (I'm sure if there is another way someone will pop-up & tell you).

The problem with taking the box back is that they (Asda) won't sell one that is compatible. There are very few if any still made so you need to find people that still have stock or use ebay.

There is someone on here that still has stock of new boxes, mikerr, at http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/freeview

Alternatively have a look at this list: http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/stb.htm if you want to go the ebay route.

If you have no luck with those two options, PM me & I may be able to help.

Martin


----------

